# Chess set



## larry C (Feb 2, 2021)

Guys, although, I'm not a checss player, I have a client who asked if I could turn a chess set....I have no idea how to start, can anyone guide me to
a set of plans, or any ideas? 
Thanks
Larry


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 2, 2021)

My Son once told me you can learn how to do anything on YouTube!

While I've never turned a set myself, search "woodturning a chess set" and you'll find lots of videos on it, from a basic set to detailed videos for specific pieces such as the king, queen, knights, etc.

If you go down the path, keep us posted along the way. Good luck with it; sounds like an interesting project!


----------



## larry C (Feb 2, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> My Son once told me you can learn how to do anything on YouTube!
> 
> While I've never turned a set myself, search "woodturning a chess set" and you'll find lots of videos on it, from a basic set to detailed videos for specific pieces such as the king, queen, knights, etc.
> 
> If you go down the path, keep us posted along the way. Good luck with it; sounds like an interesting project!


I had forgotten about YouTube! Thank you for the reminder.. That website is amazing!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2021)

I believe @Kenbo made a chess set. Maybe he can chime in ehh

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 2, 2021)

@Rivens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2021)

I have instructions at the house, I'll PM them to you tonight.


----------



## Rivens (Feb 2, 2021)

I haven't turned one yet, but I have been searching Google and finding lots of videos and pictures of ones that have been completed.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 2, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I believe @Kenbo made a chess set. Maybe he can chime in ehh


I made my chess set on the scroll saw. (go figure). I'm not exactly sure about making them on the lathe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

